# Best Buy lowers Premiere to $99.99



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

The headline pretty much says it all. Well, other than the confusion regarding what service runs these days...


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/TiVo&#1...1218165774529&skuId=9744971&st=tivo&cp=1&lp=1

$300. Something doesn't jive. Some kind of print-only or members-only special?


----------



## reebok (Jan 16, 2007)

probably the ad that comes out tomorrow.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

crxssi said:


> $300. Something doesn't jive. Some kind of print-only or members-only special?


Well the circular is dated as of tomorrow, so the website and store shelves probably didn't reflect any potential new price today. I assume we'll have more clarity tomorrow.

(I got in on the 6th Ave deal - free shipping, no tax. We'll see if it holds up and if I can transfer my $6.95 MSD.)


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Ny Times article on lowering pricing. credit to a commenter on Dave's site. Zatz Not Funny



> On Monday, TiVo announces holiday-season price cuts on its TiVo Premier products.


This pricing confusion is really odd just on TiVo's thinking.

Best Buy makes it look like it is on sale rather than a new lower price since they are saying save $200.

If the rumor is true that the TiVos will be $100 in stores with $19.99 monthly plans, it makes no sense. Why would anyone get that rather than the $19.99 a month with $0 down? Also now if a box breaks you risk your plan increasing in price if you replace it with one bought anywhere other than from TiVo.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

davezatz said:


> Well the circular is dated as of tomorrow, so the website and store shelves probably didn't reflect any potential new price today. I assume we'll have more clarity tomorrow.
> 
> (I got in on the 6th Ave deal - free shipping, no tax. We'll see if it holds up and if I can transfer my $6.95 MSD.)


Just make sure you don't call and see if you can just replace the TSN online. I believe if you call they will automatically switch you to the 9.95 since 6.95 is no longer an option.


----------



## alokkola (Apr 18, 2006)

This confirms Tivo Premiere was a mega DUD! Early adopters like me  got royally screwed. 66&#37; off in 6 months.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

alokkola said:


> This confirms Tivo Premiere was a mega DUD! Early adopters like me  got royally screwed. 66% off in 6 months.


It confirms what TiVo said from the outset - the box is cheaper to produce.


----------



## t1voproof (Feb 6, 2010)

It must be a lot cheaper to produce!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I always figured they were aiming for a lower price with the Premiere, based on the infamous leaked CableCard info sheet, and was surprised when it came out at $300. Early adopter penalty, I guess.

I wonder if I can combine this with the $200 "upgrade" price for Lifetime?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> I always figured they were aiming for a lower price with the Premiere, based on the infamous leaked CableCard info sheet, and was surprised when it came out at $300. Early adopter penalty, I guess.
> 
> I wonder if I can combine this with the $200 "upgrade" price for Lifetime?


Hmm don't remember the leaked CableCARD info sheet. Any links?

Some people have had luck previously, but I would imagine the slickdeal/fatwallet effect killed it. It seems like everyone and their mother over there called even as a new customer to get it before they even got the TiVo.


----------



## t1voproof (Feb 6, 2010)

There was this leak: http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2009-12/tivo-prepping-new-premiere-dvr/

There was also a Best Buy leak I think, but that was maybe 1 week before release.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeah I remember those, but it sounded like it was a more detailed sheet from Cable Labs. It is probably just that sheet though. Thinking back I remember the discussions about price cuts due to dropped second CableCARD slot and outputs.


----------



## MICHAELSD (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow, I just bought a Premiere for full price in September. Assuming, this isn't a permanent price drop, selling these = profit.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Looks like it is confirmed....stupid TiVo.

http://www.tivo.com/

No real details since most of the site is down right now.

If you buy at $99 and pay the $19.99 per month for a year you have paid a total of $338.88 before tax. It still works out cheaper than paying $299 + $12.99 per month which comes out to $454.88. Of course most people don't pay full price, but it will be interesting to see what happens after the year is over.

Details coming in. TiVo terms and conditions updated 11/14



> TIVO PAYMENT PLANS
> 
> 1. At the time of activation of a service plan, you will be required to commit to the TiVo service for a minimum of one (1) year. You can pay for a subscription to the TiVo service on a monthly, annual, or prepaid basis. Promotional Pricing may also be available from time-to-time.
> 2. You may purchase a subscription to the TiVo Service in one of the following ways:
> ...


I would think people who bought prior to the change may be able to push the issue. If not TiVo will have a PR nightmare on their hand.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

The ad doesn't mention subscription costs. Gonna be some SERIOUSLY mad BB customers out there.

Me be thinking early Premiere adopters, suckers, they were.......hmm?

It's still cheaper for a current TiVo owner to do the upgrade through TiVo than buying the unit for $99. Even IF they DO allow you to lifetime, I doubt they will give the $200 "upgrade" version.

Although, things are tough over there. SO maybe if you push them over the phone.

I'm guessing even the Owner's upgrade program is about to get cheaper.

I bet $199 + $200 is just around the corner for owner upgrades after Christmas.

I read somewhere that HD sales were a couple dozen a month before the Premiere. I bet it's not THAT much more after the initial "I gotta have it" TiVo owners (like this forum) worked out.

I think it's official, the Premiere is doing VERY poorly, even by TiVo standards.


----------



## MICHAELSD (Sep 29, 2010)

TiVo beter let me buy lifetime service for $200 since I bought the box for $300. The buyers of the $100 Premiere are only paying $7 a month more for a year, or $84, which is still a good deal. Afterwards, they pay the normal subscription price.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It is really going to be interesting to see how TiVo handles this. Does this mean if you buy one of these TiVos used off craigslist or ebay you will also be stuck with the same terms and how will you know?


----------



## ECrispy (Nov 13, 2010)

I bought the Premiere with the 6ave $99 deal, with no indication of the new terms, which were changed 2 days later.

If Tivo now refuses to sell me lifetime, I am going to raise holy hell. Or return my Tivo.

This is illegal bait and switch, isn't it?


----------



## treaty (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah. This is nuts. Here's the Best Buy page:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/TiVo&#1...1218165774529&skuId=9744971&st=tivo&cp=1&lp=1

Says right on the page:
"TiVo Service as low as $8.31 per month* *Minimum 1 year service plan required"

People gonna be pissed when they buy this and find out suddenly they are locked in to $19.99 a month for a year. Apparently Tivo is taking lessons from the major cell phone companies - pretty confusing - or deceptive, depending on your point of view:

http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/tivoservicepaymentplanstermsandconditions.html


----------



## ECrispy (Nov 13, 2010)

What if i bought the Tivo today at Bestbuy, for $300. And try to activate it tomorrow, when the price is down to 100. Are they going to demand proof pf purchase, or just refuse to honor the old subscription plan?

I really hope Tivo is not stupid enough to try and pull this crap. They're just trying to trick new buyers into paying more, since $20/mo is a lot more revenue than an upfront cost.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

innocentfreak said:


> Ny Times article on lowering pricing. credit to a commenter on Dave's site. Zatz Not Funny
> 
> This pricing confusion is really odd just on TiVo's thinking.
> 
> ...


Agreed! Better to have the liquidity of $100 and get the $0 down deal with the same $19.99 monthly price than the 3rd party (BB) $99 "sale price" with the same $19.99 monthly subscription.


----------



## hoyty (Jan 22, 2003)

Is there an option at Best Buy to purchase for the $300 price point to get the 12.95 a month pricing? Reading TiVo's site it seems like the $99 price discount is an option not a requirement?

Somebody mentioned SKU's on these models. Did Best Buy really replace all the SKU's last night nationwide to to be able to differentiate those sold yesterday and before and those sold today and forward?

Did the $19.95 monthly apply to those units sold at $99 with purchase of TV?

Lastly, does the $99 price point invalidate all MSD and upgrade lifetime for existing customers?


----------



## jgantert (Jan 24, 2008)

Those terms look pretty straightforward. Buy from 3rd party at $99.99 and you're required to pay $19.99/mo for a year. No option for PLS. 

Trick would be to find someone like woot.com or so selling it for $99.95 or something. 

Oh, and ECrispy, your good since you purchased it before today.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> If you buy at $99 and pay the $19.99 per month for a year you have paid a total of $338.88 before tax. It still works out cheaper than paying $299 + $12.99 per month which comes out to $454.88. Of course most people don't pay full price, but it will be interesting to see what happens after the year is over.


For those asking why pay $99 and be forced to pay $20 a month when there is you can get a "free" box and pay $20 a month, it's because the later requires a 2 year contract instead of a 1 year one. That's $479.76 before tax.

I know a new TiVo user who just got a Premiere with lifetime for around $450 dollars so none of the above prices are good.

I'm assuming that once the one year contract is up (i.e. the $338.88 + tax has been paid), you'll be free to upgrade to lifetime or switch to whatever the going monthly fee is.

What's misleading about this entire thing is that the Best Buy add makes no mention of the new monthly subscription price or the fact that you are not allowed to subscribe to lifetime service if you buy the $99 box. It simply looks like a sale. I'll bet there will be a lot of returns of the $99 box once people figure out they are locked into a $20 a month year long contract.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Just upgraded to a premiere XL from an old single tuner S2 and love it so far. I checked my tivo upgrades offer online and the price is still the same (all of my units have lifetime) so there is no benefit in calling them.

Having HD in the bedroom is like night and day. I know because my wife commented on how great it looks, normally she is immune to new technology, but when she notices it is a big deal.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Wow guess mine is going back unless they give me lifetime for $299 on it.


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

Companies change pricing and plans all the time. I bought my wife a nook for $249.00. 2 months later, it was $199.00. I bought a refurb Premiere for $169 and am paying $12.99 a month.

I love both products and don't regret the decision. If you expect a company to give you a refund every time there is a price change, you'll never own anything.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

plazman30 said:


> Companies change pricing and plans all the time. I bought my wife a nook for $249.00. 2 months later, it was $199.00. I bought a refurb Premiere for $169 and am paying $12.99 a month.
> 
> I love both products and don't regret the decision. If you expect a company to give you a refund every time there is a price change, you'll never own anything.


The difference here is that the price is changing, but they are only advertising half the change; the lower base price. The higher service cost change isn't advertised and the only way to find it is in some obscure corner of Tivo's web site. It is sort of bait and switch unless they inform you of the higher service charge at the time of purchase. It isn't really because you can return the product to retail within 30 days. This might end up hurting TiVo since I think they'll end up with a lot of open box returns which can't be resold as new.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, especially since BB's website still says you can get Tivo service plans for as low as $8.31 a month. I would imagine they will fix this soon after Tivo finds out, though.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/TiVo%26%23174%3B+-+Premiere+High-Definition+Digital+Video+Recorder/9744971.p?id=1218165774529&skuId=9744971&st=tivo&cp=1&lp=1

"TiVo Service as low as $8.31 per month* *Minimum 1 year service plan required. Early termination fee and other restrictions apply. Call (877)BUY-TIVO for service plan details."


----------



## Xecuter2 (Jul 21, 2008)

So if I am reading the rules correctly, the only way to get product lifetime service is to purchase the Tivo directly from Tivo?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

The people making these decisions at Tivo are complete fools. The people on this site are pretty much Tivo "experts" and even they can't figure out the pricing. How is an average consumer supposed to?


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Guys, passing this note along confirming the pricing changes:

We know there has been some threads about the new holiday pricing for Premiere and Premiere XL. Happy to confirm that Premiere is now available for $99.99 with a one-year commitment of $19.99 per month (an upfront instant savings of $200). The price of TiVo Premiere XL is also dropping today to $299 with a one-year commitment at $19.99 per month.

These reduced prices are available for a limited time. To learn more about the TiVo Premiere holiday pricing visit www.tivo.com or a Best Buy store near you.

Cheers,
Pony


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

Is the sub $19.99 / month only for the first year? Or would that continue? 

I thought it would be a good time to replace my two TivoHDs with two premieres at $99 ea. But with the actual discount being only $100, and the possibility that my monthly sub would be doubled in year two and beyond, I've dropped the upgrade idea. Stick with my HDs for another year and hope a great S5 units then.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

DVR rental from Comcast in the Twin Cities is about $18/month. 

I can see the benefit of a fee only plan. Most people who don't like TiVo dislike the purchase AND monthly fee. So they may pull the trigger.

It knocks out the "free DVR" concept of cable DVR's. I'm not saying it's right or anything, but that's the "perception" out there. I just wonder how many "if TiVo had no upfront costs I'd get one" people there actually ARE, out there?

Of course, people on THIS site prefer the lifetime subscription because it's cheaper in the end. I don't see where I'd buy a TiVo without a lifetime subscription.


----------



## dudewsp (Nov 14, 2010)

deandashl said:


> DVR rental from Comcast in the Twin Cities is about $18/month.
> 
> I can see the benefit of a fee only plan. Most people who don't like TiVo dislike the purchase AND monthly fee. So they may pull the trigger.
> 
> ...


I live in the Twin Cities too, and the Comcast HD DVR totally sucks and is almost $20 a month. I was considering going to Tivo. But not for $20 a month. I called tivo, and if you pay full price the $299, and pay another $399 you can get the lifetime subscription.

So if you pay almost $700, and comcast keeps their dvrs at $18/month. In 3.2 years you could break even! What a horrible deal.


----------



## SMWinnie (Aug 17, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> Guys, passing this note along confirming the pricing changes:
> 
> We know there has been some threads about the new holiday pricing for Premiere and Premiere XL. Happy to confirm that Premiere is now available for $99.99 with a one-year commitment of $19.99 per month (an upfront instant savings of $200). The price of TiVo Premiere XL is also dropping today to $299 with a one-year commitment at $19.99 per month.
> 
> ...


Pony,

Thank you for checking in. I ordered two Premieres yesterday. I am eligible for MSD and expected when placing my order that I would be activating both boxes with Lifetime. Should I understand that to still be an option?

Thanks,
- Shawn


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Ordered from Amazon(Prime-free two day shipping) this morning before seeing all this and already received shipping info, too late to cancel. However, I'm confident that I'll be able to get lifetime on it for $299 max somehow, someway.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't see how, you should probably return that Tivo or just refuse delivery. You're not going to get $299 lifetime on a $99 box purchased from today on (until they change the pricing again).


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

dudewsp said:


> I live in the Twin Cities too, and the Comcast HD DVR totally sucks and is almost $20 a month. I was considering going to Tivo. But not for $20 a month. I called tivo, and if you pay full price the $299, and pay another $399 you can get the lifetime subscription.
> 
> So if you pay almost $700, and comcast keeps their dvrs at $18/month. In 3.2 years you could break even! What a horrible deal.


I had a Comcast DVR for 4 years. Crap and a waste of 4 years $$$. I bought a HD XL and will break even in about 4.5 years. PLUS, a better DVR and greater functionality.

PLus, Comcast in the TC has first Cablecard free!!


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

morac said:


> The difference here is that the price is changing, but they are only advertising half the change; the lower base price. The higher service cost change isn't advertised and the only way to find it is in some obscure corner of Tivo's web site. It is sort of bait and switch unless they inform you of the higher service charge at the time of purchase. It isn't really because you can return the product to retail within 30 days. This might end up hurting TiVo since I think they'll end up with a lot of open box returns which can't be resold as new.


Tivo.com clearly states that the monthly service charge is $19.99 a month. If another site does not state that, how exactly is that Tivo's fault? ***** about Best Buy, not about Tivo.


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tivo had 2 deals going last month for a limited time. They were offering a free Tivo Premiere for a 2 year contract of $19.99 a month, or a Premiere for $99.00 with a 1 year contract of $19.99 a month.

I'm going to guess that these deals probably dragged in a good chunk of customers, so Tivo decided to make this the deal going forward.

I was Tivo to succeed, so I want them to do what it takes to make sure they're in business a long time. That's also their responsibility to their investors.

You always have the option to just go with the cable company DVR...


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

plazman30 said:


> Tivo.com clearly states that the monthly service charge is $19.99 a month. If another site does not state that, how exactly is that Tivo's fault? ***** about Best Buy, not about Tivo.


It IS Tivo's problem, because BB is their biggest retailer. Consumers are going to think this is a good sale price, not realizing that in return they get to pay for it monthly with the jacked-up service fee. How many average Joes are going to check out tivo.com first, when they're at the store looking at the box?

I predict a LOT of returns when the reality hits at sub time - Tivo is now more expensive than a cable DVR on many systems.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

There are three new hardware + monthly pricing tiers.

I started a new thread specifically on the pricing model here: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=459176


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Another note to pass along from the Marketing team. Copying it verbatim so I don't run the risk of losing anything in transposing -

We've been watching the questions that have popped up on the forum and wanted to answer a few here.

A customer who purchases Premiere at $99.99 will have a one-year service commitment at $19.99 per month. After they have fulfilled that commitment the customer remains at $19.99 per month, but the commitment goes away. 

For existing customers we continue to offer product lifetime service and our upgrade program, but also have the option to purchase the new holiday pricing. We are striving to provide as much choice as possible as well as reward our long-time users.

More information can be found at TiVo.com.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Thanks TiVoPony for the clarification.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> Another note to pass along from the Marketing team. Copying it verbatim so I don't run the risk of losing anything in transposing -
> 
> We've been watching the questions that have popped up on the forum and wanted to answer a few here.
> 
> ...


So, after the commitment, I cancel. Then, I decide I want to resubscribe the same box. What are my pricing options if I have another TiVo box subscribed? What are my pricing options if not? (Assume for the purpose of this answer that all prices will be the same at the end of the commitment as they are now, even though we all know that's not guaranteed).


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

As someone mentioned in another thread, assuming the $19.99 price remains once you are on a month to month, if you suspend or cancel service on that box and then restart service after so long is it month to month still or are you back to a 1 year contract?


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Since there is no commitment after the first year, can you suspend service for one or more months and then resume at $19.99 again with no commitment after the initial one year commitment is complete?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

So at least for this "promotional period" ending Dec 31. there is no lifetime option available for Premiere units for new customers. The best deal is the $0 up front and $20/month for 2 years, so this new promotion makes little sense if the plan is to keep the box at least 2 years. It only servers to screw people who don't know any better.

i.e. You are better off buying only via tivo.com (only place you can get the $0 up front and $20/month for 2 year deal) than you are through any other retailer. Seems counter-intuitive TiVo would intentionally want to offer better deal than any other retailer...


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> As someone mentioned in another thread, assuming the $19.99 price remains once you are on a month to month, if you suspend or cancel service on that box and then restart service after so long is it month to month still or are you back to a 1 year contract?


You always have to do a 1 year minimum contract when signing up any TiVo service, so that would be a yes.

_To me the real question is once you finish the year and go month to month and then sign up for a new plan - are the normal pricing options available at that time?_ Eg currently that would be 12.95 if paind each month or 9.95 per month if MSD eligable. Then you have the pay a year in advance and other such options.
That is the question that has not been answered directly yet by TiVo inc.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Well ask yourself if Tivo would rather you cancel or give you the $12.95/month rate (or other standard pricing) after you have satisfied your 1-yr contract.

I would make a large bet on the latter.

YOu're going to have to call though. Otherwise I'm sure they'll just keep charging you $20/month.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

This is ridiculous - why would anyone WANT to continue paying $20/mo.?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

slowbiscuit said:


> This is ridiculous - why would anyone WANT to continue paying $20/mo.?


Probably because they don't know any better or don't remember to take action? A *LOT* of money is made from such setups from all kinds of companies.


----------



## treaty (Mar 1, 2006)

slowbiscuit said:


> Yep, especially since BB's website still says you can get Tivo service plans for as low as $8.31 a month. I would imagine they will fix this soon after Tivo finds out, though.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/TiVo%26%23174%3B+-+Premiere+High-Definition+Digital+Video+Recorder/9744971.p?id=1218165774529&skuId=9744971&st=tivo&cp=1&lp=1
> 
> "TiVo Service as low as $8.31 per month* *Minimum 1 year service plan required. Early termination fee and other restrictions apply. Call (877)BUY-TIVO for service plan details."


Nailed it. BB page updated already to reflect $19.99 monthly commit for a year.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/TiVo%26%23174%3B+-+Premiere+High-Definition+Digital+Video+Recorder/9744971.p?id=1218165774529&skuId=9744971&st=tivo&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## tre74 (Nov 12, 2010)

The $99 price isn't exactly the best deal on earth when you add up the additional cost of the new monthly cost over the year. I'd be willing to enter another yearly commitment at my current $12.95 monthly rate. I would cancel it otherwise and sell the thing. Now, if HD was added throughout all of the menus and it would stream audio and video of any format from my PC and added SEARCH to the Netflix feature..... Nah!


----------



## vasilios (Aug 26, 2003)

tre74 said:


> The $99 price isn't exactly the best deal on earth when you add up the additional cost of the new monthly cost over the year. I'd be willing to enter another yearly commitment at my current $12.95 monthly rate. I would cancel it otherwise and sell the thing. Now, if HD was added throughout all of the menus and it would stream audio and video of any format from my PC and added SEARCH to the Netflix feature..... Nah!


It's a terrible deal. It'll be interesting to see what happens to the folks that bought it last last week at $99 before Tivo announced this new pricing plan. I bought 2 and was fully planning on purchasing lifetime for both, but if I'm held to this BS new pricing plan I'll just return them and will never consider Tivo at that price point.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

vasilios said:


> It's a terrible deal. It'll be interesting to see what happens to the folks that bought it last last week at $99 before Tivo announced this new pricing plan. I bought 2 and was fully planning on purchasing lifetime for both, but if I'm held to this BS new pricing plan I'll just return them and will never consider Tivo at that price point.


Tivo's new service page specifically says the new restrictions only apply to units bought on or after November 14, so people who bought last week should be okay. They might have to call into TiVo to get the regular monthly charge or lifetime plans though depending on how Tivo's
web site is set up.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

The question becomes can he activate and then go back and get a pricematch at Best Buy? He has a 30 day price guarantee.


----------



## vasilios (Aug 26, 2003)

morac said:


> Tivo's new service page specifically says the new restrictions only apply to units bought on or after November 14, so people who bought last week should be okay. They might have to call into TiVo to get the regular monthly charge or lifetime plans though depending on how Tivo's
> web site is set up.


Technically yes, but I've heard mixed results from folks that have actually called in. I'm guessing it's just a matter of calling back until you get a CSR willing to help. I'm guessing retailers weren't supposed to start selling these units at $99 until the 14th and jumped the gun.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

TiVoPony said:


> Another note to pass along from the Marketing team. Copying it verbatim so I don't run the risk of losing anything in transposing -
> 
> We've been watching the questions that have popped up on the forum and wanted to answer a few here.
> 
> ...


Is there going to be a way to differentiate boxes? For example, if I buy a used on in a year, how would I know how much I would pay?

Edit: Further, since Tivo is subsidizing the boxes (at least right now), I would expect them to want used boxed to be sold and subbed.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

socrplyr said:


> Edit: Further, since Tivo is subsidizing the boxes (at least right now), I would expect them to want used boxed to be sold and subbed.


I would assume units under contract can't be transferred to another account so any one attempting to sell the unit would have to continue to have their credit card billed or be hit with the ETF.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

morac said:


> I would assume units under contract can't be transferred to another account so any one attempting to sell the unit would have to continue to have their credit card billed or be hit with the ETF.


The question is about after the commitment expires. Some people are saying you have to keep paying $20 indefinitely, while others say you can pay $13 after your commitment ends. The question is, if it's $20, how do they enforce that after commitments end, especially with resale?


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

morac said:


> I would assume units under contract can't be transferred to another account so any one attempting to sell the unit would have to continue to have their credit card billed or be hit with the ETF.


I agree there, but I referring to when it is out of contract. Maybe I should have explicitly stated that.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

aindik said:


> The question is about after the commitment expires. Some people are saying you have to keep paying $20 indefinitely, while others say you can pay $13 after your commitment ends. The question is, if it's $20, how do they enforce that after commitments end, especially with resale?


I suspect it'll work like the old deal back in the S2 days with subsidized / discounted 2nd TiVos. 
They were locked out of the multi-unit discount plan until the commitment expired. At that point they continued being billed at full price until the owner either called TiVo and put them on the multi-unit discount plan (IIRC triggering a new commitment period), or unsubscribed them. A new owner subscribing them would automatically be offered the current best rate.

So for these I'd expect after 12 months that the owner would get billed at $20 until they called and "switched" plans. But that posr-commitment period any new owner would be offered standard rates, not the $20/month rate.


----------



## flashesbuck (Nov 28, 2010)

i purchased my first Tivo this weekend at best buy, and am quit happy with paying 99 and then 19 a month. My Time Warner dvr is horrible and was fighting with them to get it replaced with different model. then saw this at best buy. To me 100 + 20 monthly is a great deal because in a year i bet google tv will be ready with about the same function and more. This is only to hold me over till google tv is ready. But who knows, maybe ill fall in love this this thing, Tivo was the first to have DVR service. I was able to take off 17.99 off my cable bill for dropping all there charges for the dvr box. so monthly fee is almost paid for.


----------



## bielick (May 9, 2005)

FYI, I was bit by this today as well. Bought the unit for $99. Thought I could do a lifetime (I have a lifetime on a Series 2 right now) but to no avail. Very adamant about $20/month for two years. Then it would be eligible for lifetime service if it was available in two years. So $100 for the box, $480 for service for the first two years, then another $300-$400 most likely for a lifetime subscription IF they offer it. No thanks. Going back tomorrow. Has to be one of the worst sales I have seen.


----------



## Andrel (Oct 19, 2000)

bielick said:


> Very adamant about $20/month for two years. Then it would be eligible for lifetime service if it was available in two years.


Hum, advertised is $99 for 1 yr at $20/month or $0 for 2 yrs at $20/month then you can go lifetime. I don't know who you talked to. At that price, it is a good price and acceptable as long as you do not have Multi Service Discount (MSD) available to you.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

If you are a new customer it's not a bad deal for a year, but there are no guarantees right now that you can put lifetime on it after the year is up. We might know more at the end of the year when this promo expires (or not).


----------



## RRiggs (Nov 25, 2006)

Can you give the URL for the page with the November 14th date on it? I bought mine on 11/13, and am trying to do a grandfather transfer from an original S1 (activated in 12/1999), and they are refusing to honor it. So, I would really like to see a 11/14/2010 date somewhere!


----------

